# Glades Craft Boats ??



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Haven't heard of them but couldn't resist giving the boats a look. They really do have a clean classic design, and the cheaper one is well priced IMO. On top of that, having standard options like a bilge pump, battery and trim tabs period, but especially for that price, is pretty B.A. Also, the weight and draft they claim for the hull(s) is incredible, albeit a tad unbelievable.
I'm surprised I haven't heard of them before- looks like a cool boat. It won't be long before others chime in; I look forward to hearing their opinions as well.
Actually, I think they may get their bucks on the options. Does it look kind of like a Mitzi to anyone else?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

does look like a cool boat


----------



## CaptJJ_01 (Sep 28, 2009)

In case anyone is looking for the link to the builder...

http://www.gladescraft.com/index.html


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous posts:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1192049081

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199365120


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

Pretty cool looking boats, looks a bit like an HPX tunnel without the tunnel or Micro. Their claim that epoxy has buoyancy though, I'm going to have to call BS, although it may have a lower Spec. Gravity than a cured 'ester resin, so comparatively it may have positive "buoyancy" but it is still denser than water. I think that when they claim epoxy is 5-6x stronger (a claim made by Chittum as well!) they are referring to it in a matrix since its bonds to the fibers (especially Kevlar) are much more tenacious. Neat samples of vinylester and even very high grade epoxies seem to be not too much different in mech. properties.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

I saw Strike Yachts in Deerfield was building this boat for a little while under a different name. They closed or moved their shop a couple months ago.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

They seem a little pricey!


----------

